# correct fluid for Altec LRV?



## racnruss (Dec 10, 2011)

Anyone know the correct hydraulic fluid for a 2002 LRV boom?

The normal fluid, not the extreme cold or hot fluid.

Thanks, Russ.


----------



## racnruss (Dec 11, 2011)

*which fluid do you use?*

For anyone running an Altec LRV. What fluid do you use in the hydraulic system?


----------

